# Steve was that plane



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Was that plane crash near you?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd heard that the remote island that it crashed on, only had about 20 inhabitants. :watching:


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Steve's island has several thousand residents, I think. Just guessing.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I'd heard that the remote island that it crashed on, only had about 20 inhabitants. :watching:


Including Gilligan, the skipper, MR & Mrs Howell, Ginger, Maryann, and the Professor.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I was really wondering if he shot it down or not


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Including Gilligan, the skipper, MR & Mrs Howell, Ginger, Maryann, and the Professor.


And, a handful of natives.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

tony pasley said:


> I was really wondering if he shot it down or not


Shot down by a Japanese zero, pilot doesn't know the war is over..........


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Stolen plane crashes on Ketron Island....................
https://www.yahoo.com/gma/stolen-pl...rt-source-043310156--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

The plane went down south of Seattle, in Puget Sound on that small Island. Steve lives about 100 miles North of there. The plane was taken from Sea-Tac airport about 10 minutes from my house.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> And, a handful of natives.


What? No pillow fighting college girls?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> What? No pillow fighting college girls?


I didn't have to click on a link.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

He still has not deigned shooting it down


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> He still has not deigned shooting it down


My best shotgun just won't hit that far.

*jtguns* is correct about how far we are from Ketron Island. *Craigh* is correct that Orcas has about 4,500 permanent residents. And Jean is still prettier than both Ginger and Maryann.*
What's interesting is that Ketron is very close to McNeil Island, which used to be our nearest state prison (now closed).

*Years ago, I was acquainted with Bob Denver. He was a good friend of a very close friend of mine.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

And Jean is still prettier than both Ginger and Maryann.*

I noticed you left out Mrs. Howell, hum.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> ...I noticed you left out Mrs. Howell, hum.


Too old for me.
Also too expensive.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Craigh said:


> Steve's island has several thousand residents, I think. Just guessing.





Steve M1911A1 said:


> *Craigh* is correct that Orcas has about 4,500 permanent residents.


I didn't know whether or not you had let out your location as Orcas, so I was purposely being naive. I'd already looked up how many residents in case I should visit, not wanting to capsize the island.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Craigh said:


> ...I'd already looked up how many residents in case I should visit, *not wanting to capsize the island*.  [emphasis added]


It's Tourist Season on Orcas Island.
So many cars, busses, and campers get off of the ferry that you can feel the island sink a little under their weight.

It's Tourist Season on Orcas Island.
Newcomer-residents ask, "Tourist Season? Do I have to get a permit from state fish and game?"
Older residents reply, "Nope. It's OK to poach 'em. Shotgun only, though."

It's Tourist Season on Orcas Island.
Two full-grown bull elk swam over from the mainland, last month.
They're still here. But come mating season, they're gonna get awfully lonely.
(Of course, Orcas caters to the LGBTQ crowd, and you never can tell about elk...)


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> (Of course, Orcas caters to the LGBTQ crowd, and you never can tell about elk...)


Or Oddfellows


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Steve, I was referring to a statement made by the Democrat Hank Thompson from Georgia where he opposed additional military on Guam because he was concerned the island would tip over and capsize.






Just for fun, here he is again asking Congress to imagine a world without balloons for children's birthday parties or helium so comedians can have that high voice we hold so near and dear.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Adolf Hitler; about Hank Johnson's Guam comments:


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

Any of you old fats remember back in early 69, a C130 Crew Chief from the 36th TAS stole his bird to come back home (wife problems). The unit was TDY to Mildanhall AB England from Langley AFB Va. They shot him down over the English channel. It would have been a nitemare him trying to land that Herky bird around the Hampton Rds area! Way too many civilians in harms way there if he crashed...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Or Oddfellows


We've got them, too.
Yeah, they're all pretty odd...but almost all of them are straight.



Craigh said:


> Steve, I was referring to a statement made by the Democrat Hank Thompson from Georgia where he opposed additional military on Guam because he was concerned the island would tip over and capsize.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Truth is always much funnier than fiction.
Especially in Congress.


----------

